# Outcome for 100%het blood x ghost boa?



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, 
Can anyone help me with the possible outcome of pairing 100%het blood x ghost boa? Thank you in advance to all you genetic wizards!


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

im no expert in boas but i'll use what little knowledge of genetics i have and say

1/2 Hypo het anery PH Blood
1/2 normal het anery, PH blood

I think hypo in boas is a dom gene anyway


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, forgot to say, HYPO100% het blood x ghost.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

In that case i think your out come would be
2/4 hypo het anery ph blood
1/4 normal het anery ph blood
1/4 Super Hypo het blood


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. Presume all will be poss hets though! 
Sound like it would be a nice pairing! Anybody's thoughts welcome.


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

m.i snakes said:


> Thanks. Presume all will be poss hets though!
> Sound like it would be a nice pairing! Anybody's thoughts welcome.


In my experience of breeding blood boas, the majority of hets have a red colouration which "bleeds through" making it fairly easy when seeing a whole litter to pick the actual hets from possible hets. Probably not 100% percent but I would guess at least 90% accurate. Of course it goes without saying that you have to sell them as possible hets !


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks John do you have any grown on female het bloods available. Really wanting to put my male that I got from you with something and my female is a couple of years off age and size yet. Pm me if you have any pls.
My males doing very well superb snake!


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

My ghost dropped her first lot of neonates on Thursday from the above pairing, exactly 105 days from shed. She had 13 in total one was still born but no slugs. 12 remaining doing very well. Very happy with the outcome. Mother doing well. There is some beautiful supers and one that looks surprisingly like a ghost don't quite know how that's possible. Will post some pics when they have shed!!! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

m.i snakes said:


> My ghost dropped her first lot of neonates on Thursday from the above pairing, exactly 105 days from shed. She had 13 in total one was still born but no slugs. 12 remaining doing very well. Very happy with the outcome. Mother doing well. There is some beautiful supers and one that looks surprisingly like a ghost don't quite know how that's possible. Will post some pics when they have shed!!! :2thumb:


Pics would be great!


Note that even if some are more reduced in pattern and melanin than others, you can not reliably tell which are supers and which are normal hypos until they are bred and proven one way or the other. Therefore, all the hypos will have to considered 'poss supers' in much the same way as the het bloods could appear a little 'redder' than the normals, you would still have to consider all the animals as 'poss hets'.


Obviously, the reddest, lowest/most reduced pattern are the ones you hold back!


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

wheres these pic mate been waiting in suspense here :whistling2:


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah sorry been a crazy weekend, I will post some pics this week! All doing well and nearly all had first feed now, just 2 late sheders to try tomorrow.


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

*the little ones!*

sorry for delay here is a few pics, hope you like!
see if you can guess my keeper!















:mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Anybody any thoughts on the ghost? Wasn't expecting that!


----------

